# New Pest Control Forum!



## Nathan

Well, this is a topic that I overlooked when setting up this site but I think we need a topic dedicated to it.

Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## dusty2539

*Hello*

Not a lot happening and not entirely sure what problems will need answers.
Have been a pest controller in Australia for almost 20 years. Glad to assist where possible.
James


----------



## Nathan

Great to have you here James. Welcome!


----------



## badzy

*Cockroaches, mosquitoes, flies, rats, termites, ants — these are pesky pests I hate seeing inside the house. They come in all sizes, and mind you, they come in armies.*


I like doing cleaning errands in the house although I only have the time during weekends. I also have this notion that a house reflects the personality of its owner so I make it a point to never leave a mess behind.




I use highly effective sanitizing products and professional pest control supplies that are not harmful to the environment and my health. I have trusted insect killers at home, which I use on instant insect sightings. 
I don’t treat my house as a recycling facility. I segregate my waste between biodegradable and non-biodegradable and properly discard it in the dumpster at night.


----------



## Dr.G.V.Raj

The pests inside the houses need different concentration of pesticides in the formulations. The most trusted are Deltamethrin, Allethrin,Cyfluthrin,Transfluthrin,Imiprothrin,Prallethrin. So far no perfect study hasa been carried out to tell the consumer which is good to all the age group and what will be the long term effect. Every company will claim the toxic level to some acceptable level, but no one gives the purity and impurity requirement. For the use in the houses, the label should mark all the details of the technical and a guarantee from the technical supplier which should be printed in the label to avoid use of low quality material.

DR.G.V.RAJ


----------



## mom3girlz

*Termite info*

I was talking w/a friend who had just paid $1100 for termite work on her 13 yr old house. We live in the same n'hood w 2 story homes. I told her I was having critter control over b/c I heard a noise in my ceiling. when the guy came out (it was just birds) I asked why some people get termites and some don't. I told him that we spray every year the perimeter of the outside of our house yearly w/ Ortho Home Defense or similar product and he said it contained a checmical that may well have kept the termites away. We do it for basement spiders and other bugs. If this can help someone I wanted to post it. I truely believe that's why we don't have them. He explained the process of getting rid of the termites and its quite extensive once u have them; drilling thru your concrete every 12 inches, etc. Hope this can help someone prevent termites, especiallt those w/ newer homes!~Tracey


----------



## pc_man

*Nice post*

I've used Terminix pest control for a problem I had about a year ago. They did a great job and fixed my cockroach infestation within two short visits. I just called them and they told me how much it would cost before they came out. It was nothing excessive like $700.:thumbup:


----------



## JaniceK

Having grown up in south Georgia, roaches were just a way of life! The little devils would walk in the door and keeping them under control was a daily job.

Thre are two things I can recommend that are both economical and work great:

Bengal Roach Spray - available at Ace, WalMart, etc. - lasts 3 months and has a straw (like WD-40) to get into cracks and crevices. The Bengal spray with the gold top lasts 6 months. The key ingredient is "permethrin" so anything containing it from the DIY pest control stores would probably be as good. If you use the Bengal on your threshholds and even see a bug in your house, it will be lying on its back dead.

Secondly, if you have carpet and pets, the time release borax, also available at the DIY pest control stores, is just like what Fleabusters uses. It will last a year and chase away all kinds of bugs including fleas and roaches. Last time I bought it cost was about $30 for about a gallon sized jug.

Both work well and are harmless to pets and children.


----------



## pestking

mom3girlz said:


> I was talking w/a friend who had just paid $1100 for termite work on her 13 yr old house. We live in the same n'hood w 2 story homes. I told her I was having critter control over b/c I heard a noise in my ceiling. when the guy came out (it was just birds) I asked why some people get termites and some don't. I told him that we spray every year the perimeter of the outside of our house yearly w/ Ortho Home Defense or similar product and he said it contained a checmical that may well have kept the termites away. We do it for basement spiders and other bugs. If this can help someone I wanted to post it. I truely believe that's why we don't have them. He explained the process of getting rid of the termites and its quite extensive once u have them; drilling thru your concrete every 12 inches, etc. Hope this can help someone prevent termites, especiallt those w/ newer homes!~Tracey


Hi there, have been in the pest game for close to 25 years, and i must say that there is no magic wand or chemical that works as per the label against termites. ur friend is lucky, thats all....happy to discuss further


----------



## pestking

JaniceK said:


> Having grown up in south Georgia, roaches were just a way of life! The little devils would walk in the door and keeping them under control was a daily job.
> 
> Thre are two things I can recommend that are both economical and work great:
> 
> Bengal Roach Spray - available at Ace, WalMart, etc. - lasts 3 months and has a straw (like WD-40) to get into cracks and crevices. The Bengal spray with the gold top lasts 6 months. The key ingredient is "permethrin" so anything containing it from the DIY pest control stores would probably be as good. If you use the Bengal on your threshholds and even see a bug in your house, it will be lying on its back dead.
> 
> Secondly, if you have carpet and pets, the time release borax, also available at the DIY pest control stores, is just like what Fleabusters uses. It will last a year and chase away all kinds of bugs including fleas and roaches. Last time I bought it cost was about $30 for about a gallon sized jug.
> 
> Both work well and are harmless to pets and children.


Borax is harmless? http://www.jtbaker.com/msds/englishhtml/s3122.htm


----------



## chrisn

Borax

*[edit] Toxicity*

Borax, sodium tetraborate decahydrate, is not acutely toxic.[11] Its LD50 (median lethal dose) score is tested at 2.66 g/kg in rats.[12] This does not mean that it is safe, merely that a significant dose of the chemical is needed to cause severe symptoms or death. The median lethal dose for humans tends to differ for a given compound from that of rats. Simple exposure can cause respiratory and skin irritation. Ingestion may cause gastrointestinal distress including nausea, persistent vomiting, abdominal pain, and diarrhea. Effects on the vascular system and brain include headaches and lethargy, but are less frequent. "_In severe poisonings, a beefy red skin rash affecting palms, soles, buttocks and scrotum has been described. With severe poisoning, erythematous and exfoliative rash, unconsciousness, respiratory depression, and renal failure._" [13]
A reassessment of boric acid/borax by the United States Environmental Protection Agency Office of Pesticide Programs found potential developmental toxicity (especially effects on the testes).[14] Boric acid solutions used as an eye wash or on abraded skin are known to be especially toxic to infants, especially after repeated use because of its slow elimination rate.[15]


----------



## pestking

chrisn said:


> Borax
> 
> *[edit] Toxicity*
> 
> Borax, sodium tetraborate decahydrate, is not acutely toxic.[11] Its LD50 (median lethal dose) score is tested at 2.66 g/kg in rats.[12] This does not mean that it is safe, merely that a significant dose of the chemical is needed to cause severe symptoms or death. The median lethal dose for humans tends to differ for a given compound from that of rats. Simple exposure can cause respiratory and skin irritation. Ingestion may cause gastrointestinal distress including nausea, persistent vomiting, abdominal pain, and diarrhea. Effects on the vascular system and brain include headaches and lethargy, but are less frequent. "_In severe poisonings, a beefy red skin rash affecting palms, soles, buttocks and scrotum has been described. With severe poisoning, erythematous and exfoliative rash, unconsciousness, respiratory depression, and renal failure._" [13]
> A reassessment of boric acid/borax by the United States Environmental Protection Agency Office of Pesticide Programs found potential developmental toxicity (especially effects on the testes).[14] Boric acid solutions used as an eye wash or on abraded skin are known to be especially toxic to infants, especially after repeated use because of its slow elimination rate.[15]


exactly right...when a company starts advertising its products as being safe and family friendly, alarm bells should be ringing.


----------



## jetly44

hi 
friends i am new one here.


----------



## LawnRanger

*Termites in my ATTIC !*

I had the classic termite senario: 12 year old house in Georgia, block and brick raised ranch. They came in through a crack in the basement concrete floor which ran along under a support wall that bisected the house. The wall studs sat atop a pressure treated 2x4 along the entire length of the wall. The termites colinized a bottle crate that sat on the floor, next to the stud wall. Only after they tunneled up into the wooden crate could they span the pressure treated barrier. The stud terminated in the _ATTIC_, where I first noticed the termites.
The lesson I learned was this:
Building codes far outweigh the effectiveness of chemical barriers when it comes to termite protection. Maintain the clearance and patch the cracks!


----------



## tigerenv

Hello, guys, just to let you know about a new pest control company, http://www.tigerenvironments.comin New York City. I have ordered them last month. I was skeptical at first since they are new. But, they did a very good job.


----------



## beenthere

Tiger, are you advertising your company? I removed your link.

Please pay for advertising if you wish to advertise here, thank you.


----------



## gmhammes

Okay, well i'm glad i found this thread. I have a ranch house on slab foundation. Every fall/winter i seem to have tiny ants. Spring and summer, they are gone i assume because of the cold/warm temps. My friend who is in pest control said what they were but said if you rub them in your fingures they smell citrusy? Anyways, he has sprayed a few times and baited once in the 3 years i've been here however there are always a few here and there that i can't seem to rid my house of. Instead of paying him every year, sometimes twice a year, is there something good performing bait i can use? They seem to be entering from around the duct work which is in the slab.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PAbugman

We have success treating the smaller species of ants with gel or liquid ant baits. The gel's come in a syringe, the liquid comes in a station for which you peel off cellophane to expose the liquid. Usually boric acid based. 

The small ants like to live under cement slabs. Place the bait near any penetrations into the slab like duct work, pipes, bathtub/plumbing access, etc. Don't spray anything near the bait as it will repel the ants and work against you. If you see them taking the bait, let them do so with out interruption. You may have several cycles like this, but you can get rid of the colony in time. 

Make multiple bait locations. Be persistent, as they are!


----------



## gmhammes

Where can I purchase this bait. The gel would probably work best in my situation. I understand baiting can take time. 
Thank you very much for the thorough response.


----------



## PAbugman

Walmart, Home Depot, Lowes, hardware stores in general, larger grocery stores. they should all be stocking up now for spring.


----------



## gmhammes

Oh, i thought there might be some stronger stuff you knew of. I'll try the local stores and see what they have. 

Thanx


----------



## PAbugman

You don't want anything very toxic when employing a baiting strategy. All ant and roach baits are quite the opposite, very low in toxicity so that they can take it back to the colony and nesting areas. If it killed them too quickly, they wouldn't get it back to the nest. Another reason to not spray as it: 1) Repels them from the bait; 2) Kills them before they can take it back. 3) Reduces the number of foragers.

You may see feeding activity for days if not longer. That would be a very good sign. IF they want to eat, let them eat. They may come and go over the next year-continue with the same baiting strategy, keep the bait fresh. It will eventually eliminate the colony. Certain times of the year, the ants will prefer proteins over carbs and vice versa. They may not take the gels/liquid bait well then. There are ant bait stations that are labeled as both protein and carbs. They are usually called by names like: duo choice; dual action, etc. Be ready to buy them if you think you need. To my knowledge these don't come as gel or liquid, but as a typical dry bait station, but if the gels/liquids aren't attracting them, try the double bait stations. Good luck.


----------



## motlatsilina

Thanks for this forum hope it will help us solve the problems we have with pest


----------



## motlatsilina

*Harvest Terminte*

I would like to know how to treat harvest termite that are in the building! The pest control company has done the treatment by treating the whole house by drilling the whole house and putting the treatment in the house. I currently have the treatment certificate but they keep re-occaring. What else can I do.


----------



## pestcontrolor

*Best pest control service provider in Orlando, Florida*

As we all know, the value of a product or service is only as good as the warranty behind it. Pest control products for bedbugs, moth, fleas, roaches, dust mite, flies, wasps, silverfish, termites, etc.


----------



## plazomat

*Pavement Ants - can't get rid of em..HELP PLEASE*

hi everyone,

New to this board and a homeowner not pest tech...the Very Expensive pest control people have been trying to get rid of my ants for a year now...they are making it worse.

They keep spraying Dragnet inside and outside the home, but it just does not get rid of the problem..looking for help and getting desperate.

I have access to the following

Dominion 2L Termiticide Concentrate
Bayer Advance Carpenter Ant Bait
Maxforce Carpenter Ant Bait Gel
terro liquid ant killer - Home Depot purchase
Combat ant gel - another homedepot great
Delta Dust Insecticide - with Bellow Hand Duster

Any help from the pros...I'd really love to get rid of this 5yr problem...

Tony


----------



## Fly Controller

*Fly Predators & Fly Traps*

Has anyone here ever heard of fly predators or fly traps? They are big in the horse world and I was wondering if people might need help with fly control in non-horse environments?:yes:


----------



## PAbugman

plazomat: Where are you geographically? What kind of ants? If you don't know the species, are they large or small? Are the ants seen inside, outside, or both?

Dragnet is repellent. The industry is (or has) moved away from using repellent insecticides for ant control. Non-repellents such as Termidor and Phantom are very effective at ant control, even with one treatment. I believe that dominion is Imidacloprid as active ingredient. That will work too, but not as well or quickly as Termidor and Phantom. Imid is non-repellent. 

Baiting is very good for smaller ants. Unfortunately, spraying with repellents will, and is, working against your baiting strategy.

We don't have much luck with Maxforce carpenter ant bait gel for carpenter ants-but we are in the northeast. Other geographic areas can have different results. 

I believe that you (or they) need to stop using repellent insecticides.


----------



## plazomat

PAbugman said:


> plazomat: Where are you geographically? What kind of ants? If you don't know the species, are they large or small? Are the ants seen inside, outside, or both?
> 
> Dragnet is repellent. The industry is (or has) moved away from using repellent insecticides for ant control. Non-repellents such as Termidor and Phantom are very effective at ant control, even with one treatment. I believe that dominion is Imidacloprid as active ingredient. That will work too, but not as well or quickly as Termidor and Phantom. Imid is non-repellent.
> 
> Baiting is very good for smaller ants. Unfortunately, spraying with repellents will, and is, working against your baiting strategy.
> 
> We don't have much luck with Maxforce carpenter ant bait gel for carpenter ants-but we are in the northeast. Other geographic areas can have different results.
> 
> I believe that you (or they) need to stop using repellent insecticides.


 
I am in Canada, Southern Ontario, Toronto area, 

They are definitly pavement ants, tons outside and some make it inside. I have been told that we are on or around a massive colony.

I have been having some luck with Combat (fipronil) gel same a maxforce. I have been baiting outside with the gel and granular bait.

I hope to reduce the numbers with bait before spraying Imidacloprid (dominion). The weather has been so wet that my bait is gettin washed away so I have put it on hold unit our summer actually arrives...

I have not bothered to call the pest control people in again as they are just making it worse. So no more spraying in our house for now. I am only baiting outside and it hasn't been sprayed since last year..

Do you think I can bait and spray Dominion at the same time or just bait or just spray?

Thanks
Plazo


----------



## spuc123

Plazomat, I'm also located in Toronto and I'm having a problem with carpenter ants. Where were you able to find Dominion and Maxforce locally?



plazomat said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> New to this board and a homeowner not pest tech...the Very Expensive pest control people have been trying to get rid of my ants for a year now...they are making it worse.
> 
> They keep spraying Dragnet inside and outside the home, but it just does not get rid of the problem..looking for help and getting desperate.
> 
> I have access to the following
> 
> Dominion 2L Termiticide Concentrate
> Bayer Advance Carpenter Ant Bait
> Maxforce Carpenter Ant Bait Gel
> terro liquid ant killer - Home Depot purchase
> Combat ant gel - another homedepot great
> Delta Dust Insecticide - with Bellow Hand Duster
> 
> Any help from the pros...I'd really love to get rid of this 5yr problem...
> 
> Tony


----------



## plazomat

spuc123 said:


> Plazomat, I'm also located in Toronto and I'm having a problem with carpenter ants. Where were you able to find Dominion and Maxforce locally?


Could not get it locally, had to import it from the US. Did mine while I was there but since managed to find some ebay sellers with the stuff.


PLAZ


----------



## DangerMouse

I'm closing this thread so new members will not mistakenly think this is the place to ask new questions.

To ask your own pest control question, simply click here: http://www.diychatroom.com/f51/ to return to the Pest Control main forum and then click on "New Topic".
You will get faster replies to pest problems this way.

*Good luck!*

DM


----------

